# Motorschutzschalter parallel



## peter(R) (3 Februar 2020)

Auf der Baustelle gab es heute eine Diskussion:
Ein 450 kW Umrichter soll mit Motorschutzschalter abgesichert werden. So große Motorschutzschalter gibt es aber nicht.
Darf man jetzt mit 2 Zugangssträngen auf die Einspeisung fahren und jeden Strang jeweils mit einem Schutzschalter auf 1/2 der notwendigen Absicherung 
einstellen ?
Ich behaupte mal nein habe aber nirgends was dazu gefunden. 
Hat da jemand Ahnung ?

peter(R)


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2020)

So ein Umrichter sollte eigentlich keinen Motorschutzschalter davor benötigen, der FU kann das wesentlich besser.

Zum Kurzschlussschutz schreibt sicher der Hersteller des FU was in der BDA.

Hier wird ziemlich sicher eine Leistungsschalter oder ev. sogar NH Sicherungen gefordert.


----------



## acid (4 Februar 2020)

Bei 450kW bietet sich doch eine NH-Sicherung oder ein Leistungsschalter an?
Warum der komplizierte Weg über eine parallele Anspeisung?


----------



## Schnitzel (4 Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich würde einen Kompaktleistungsschalter mit Auslöser für Motorschutz nehmen. Gibts z.B. bei Eaton oder Siemens in verschiedenen Baugrößen bis 1600A.
Wie läuft der Motor an?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Captain Future (5 Februar 2020)

Klar gibt es dafür Leistungsschalter..... 
Ist der 450 kW Umrichter alleine ? Oder in einer Schaltanlage ?


----------



## Elektrikus (5 Februar 2020)

Also ich komme jetzt nicht aus der Anlagenplanung, aber ich kenne aus der Praxis meistens die Kombi das man einen Leistungsschalter vor dem Umrichter schaltet oder halt einen Sicherungslasttrennschalter.

Ich denke aber das du im Handbuch deines Umrichter einen Vorschlag für die Absicherung deines Umrichter finden wirst.


----------

